# First gig with the new (to me) band last night.



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Went pretty well and was a lot of fun. Stage so tight we couldn't move though. Sound was awesome and by the third set there was a half decent crowd and a number of people dancing. We had a couple small trainwrecks, but nothing major. The band is well liked by the bar owner there, and immediately the calendar came out for a December booking.

We decided for an encore to do Wheat Kings by the Hip. They've always done it with just the lead singer and the lead guitarist playing acoustic. The other guitarist, drummer and bass player would sit out. Not me... Broke out the mandolin and played along! 

Even got a compliment on my bass tone from the soundman, who just happens to be their former bass player!

Nice warmup for the big Hallowe'en gig tonight!!!


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

What bar was it?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Great to hear!

Your band touring BC anytime? 

Cheers!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a great gig, you're in a country band now right?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice to hear you are band that really wants to play. Better than the excuse ridden one you were in before.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep. Country band, no excuses either. They just want to play. Trailer full of gear and always a 6th member doing sound. $ gets split a little thinner, but it's well worth it IMO.


----------

